# T-Ersatzschaltbild komme nicht weiter bei Zeigerdiagramm



## dirkdiggler2oo2 (25. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

muss die Schaltung (siehe Anhang) berechenen, soweit auch kein Problem,
allerdings weiß ich nicht wie dass mit den Zeigerbildern gehen soll,
unser Prof meinte anhand der errechneten Winkel der Polarform könnte
man dies ermitteln.

Hab ich auch probiert allerdings ist die Summe von I1 + I'2 nicht
gleich dem was ich errechnet habe (rechnerisch: 0,708A und
zeichnerisch: 1,5A).
Was mach ich falsch, muss das ein Stromdreieck geben wenn ich die
Zeiger aneinander hänge?

Danke mal, Dirk


----------

